# I hope we can see each other soon



## raulete chuleta

how can one say in japanese:

“i hope our next meeting will be soon”, or “i hope we can see each other soon”

would you be so kind as to detail the grammar, oshiete kudasai.

arigatou


----------



## SpiceMan

Hmm...

Xさんに早く逢えたらいいね -> x-san ni hayaku aetara ii ne

Con 逢う en lugar de 会う es más (melo)dramático, incluso cursi. Pero como les encantan las cursiladas...
Por otro lado quité el "nuevamente", porque me suena más natural sin eso. Sin ser nativo, claro.

No sé que es lo que quieres saber gramaticalmente, se pueden decir tantas cosas sobre una oración...


----------



## Wishfull

*またすぐにお会いできたらうれしいです。 mata suguni oai dekitara ureshii desu.*
In this context;
また(mata)―again
すぐに(suguni)―soon
お会い(oai)=o+ai(<au)―meet, see
できたら＝できたならば
できた(dekita)<dekiru―could, (can)
ならば(naraba=nara +ba)―if
うれしいです(ureshii desu)―I will be glad
*I will be glad if I could see you again, soon.*​ 


*すぐにもう一度お会いしたいものです。 sugu ni mou ichido o ai shitai mono desu.*
In this context
すぐに(sugu ni)―soon
もう一度(mou ichido)―one more time, again
お会い(o ai<au)―meet, see
したい（shitai)―want
ものです(mono desu)―I think that (this portion is difficult to explain)
ものです―There is that (literally, this is it.)​*I think that I want to see you soon, again.*
_*There is that I want to see you soon, again*.(word to word translation)_​ 
*またすぐに会ってくれるかなー?　mata suguni atte kureru ka naaa?*
*Would you mind meeting me again soon?*
*いいともー!　　ii tomoo ! *
*Of course not!*​ 
*.....te kureru ka naaa? *
*ii tomoo! (affirmative answer)*
is one of spoken, idiomatic expression , which is not formal.
If you ask in this way, you will have much probability to get an affirmative answer, because *ii tomoo* is idiomatic phrase to *(verb)tekurerukanaa?* . We will say "ii tomoo" on reflex. 
Please try.​ 
Hope this helps.
Wishfull​


----------



## deziz

Possible expressions from more polite to less polite are below with grammatical explanations (immidiately follow).

-(formal version ) chikai uchini oai dekitara to omoimasu 
　　　　　　　 （近（ちか）いうちに　お会（あ）いできたら　と　思（おも）います。
*chikai uchi ni = 'in the near future' (expressing 'soon' in a modest way) 
= 'chikai' (literally, 'close', 'near') + uchi ('within', 'inside') + 'ni' ('at', 'in', 'on', etc.) 
*oai dekitara= 'o' (prefix for politeness for verb's MASU form or noun
+ 'dekita' (TA form [plain past form] of DEKIRU (to be able) + 'ra' (which makes the preceeding part with a verb or adjective into a conditional expression, or to mean 'when' or 'after')
*to = this particle is atached to a clause that expresses a certain statement/idea/information, etc.
*omoimasu = MASU form of 'omou' (think). Japanese often uses this verb when expressing their wishes, desires, not just when expressing their ideas. 
***Note: the above sentence doen't verblize 'whom' the person wants because it can be understood.

-(polite but a little more friendly way than the above)
hayaku aitai to omoimasu (or 'aitai desu').
　　はやく　会（あ）いたい と　思います（ＯＲ　会いたい　です）。
*hayaku = soon, quickly
*aitai = want to see ('ai' ('aimasu' [MASU form of 'au' (to meet, see) ] 
minus 'MASU') + tai (expresses one's desire))
*to omoimasu = see above 
*desu = to be ('be verb'-like DESU can be attached to 'TAI' (want to do 
something) because 'tai' conjugates as an adjective.

-(informal version) hayaku aetara to omotteru. 
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　はやく　会（あ）えたら　と　思（おも）ってる。
*hayaku = see above
*aetara = 'aeta' (TA form of 'au' (to see, meet)) = 'ra' (see above)
to + see above
*omotteru = the contraction of 'omotte iru' ('omotte' [TE form/gerand form of 'omou') + 'iru' ('to be')

-The shortest one could be:
hayaku aitai (na) はやく　あいたい　な。
　　*'na' is an sentence/clause ending particle to express one's feelings.

Too much info??
Hope it helps not it gives you a headache!


----------



## raulete chuleta

your answers are sooo helpful, by no means excessive deziz. mina san, arigatou


----------



## raulete chuleta

Putting together parts of one answer and another, would it be ok to say the following, or is there a formality breach?

Mata sugu ni oai dekitara to omoimasu.

And how about:

hayaku aitai to omotteru

In addition, what is the difference between aitai and aishitai?


----------



## deziz

Hi.
Of course both of your expressions are perfect.

>Mata sugu ni oai dekitara to omoimasu.

You would say this to someone who is senior or in a higher position or whom you'd feel a bit of distance should be kept with for a better relationship (e.g., with someone you got to know only recently). 

>hayaku aitai to omotteru

This one should be for someone you are close to, like your girl/boy friend, good friend, family/relatives, really close co-workers, etc. 

>what is the difference between aitai and aishitai?

The stem verbs are different:
(a) 'aitai'(=want to see/meet): as I said in the previous thread, 'ai''s basic/dictionary form is 'au' (to meet,see) and its MASU-form is 'aimasu'; and the 'tai' part expresses one's wish/ desire. 

(b) 'aishitai' (=want to love): 'aishi''s basic/dictionary form is 'aisuru' (to love someone or something) and its MASU form is 'aishimasu' + 'tai' 

As you can see, you can express your wish/desire with:
([Verb's MASU-form] -(_minus) _'MASU') + 'TAI'
-> ('AISHIMASU' - 'MASU') + 'TAI'
= 'AISHITAI' (want to love)

I hope it makes sense to you...


----------



## raulete chuleta

It makes perfect sense, my invisible friend.

The particle 'ai' in 'aitai' refers to the verb 'au', to meet, not to 'ai', meaning love. In the case of 'aishitai', this would be the volitional form of 'aisuru' which is, in some sense, a short form of 'ai o suru'.

I hope I am on track.

Miles of thanks.


----------



## Demurral

... --- ...


----------



## deziz

raulete chuleta said:


> It makes perfect sense, my invisible friend.
> 
> The particle 'ai' in 'aitai' refers to the verb 'au', to meet, not to 'ai', meaning love. In the case of 'aishitai', this would be the volitional form of 'aisuru' which is, in some sense, a short form of 'ai o suru'.
> 
> First of all, sorry to say this but 'ai' is not a particle, raulete.
> Our particle is a tiny functinal word such as 'wa', 'ga', 'o', 'ni', etc. as a case marker (to show if it's a subject or object...) and others such as 'ka', 'ne', 'wa', 'yo' to show the speaker's mood.
> 
> But your statement, that 'ai' is one part of the verb 'au' is correct.
> Actually it'd be obvious when they are written in KANJI (Chinese character).
> 
> aitai (want to see)=会(a)いたい(itai)　au(to see, meet)=会(a)う(u)　aimasu (MASU form of 'au')=会(a)います(imasu)
> ai (love (NOUN))=愛
> 
> Because our language doesn't have many vowels (only 5 just as in Spanish) and consonants, we have so many homonyms (words with the same sounds but with different meanings).
> 
> > In the case of 'aishitai', this would be the volitional form of 'aisuru' which is, in some sense, a short form of 'ai o suru'.
> 
> Yes, 'aishitai' is some kind of volitional form (but more like an expression to show one's wish/desire 'I want to love (somebody)).
> 
> But I can't say that it's a short form of 'ai o suru' because we don't say that.
> 
> As you may know, 'suruする' means 'do' and this word is attached to many Noun words, especially those written in KANJI (Chinese character) words, such as 'souji suru 掃除(sou ji)する(cleaning do= to clean)', 'benkyou suru 勉強する(ben kyou)(study do= to study', 'kaiwa suru 会話する(kai wa)(conversation do= to converse, talk)', 'shokuji suru 食事(shoku ji)する(meal do= to have a meal, to eat)'. By attaching 'suru' to zilions of imported nouns (including those from China), we can increase our vocabulary (verbs) just as we say 'INTAANETTO suru (do Internet)'.
> 
> And quite a few of them can be also said with 'oを' as an object case marker. (So the nouns are regarded as an object of the action, 'do')
> E.g., 'souji o suru', 'benkyou o suru', 'kaiwa o suru', 'shokuji o suru'.
> 
> However, we don't have an expression, 'ai o suru 愛をする (do love??)'.
> 
> I haven't got a consistant 'rule' about in what case or what SURU-verbs cannot have 'o'. But I assume that an invisible thing like 'love' doesn't fit into 'do-action' expressions. Furthermore, when the part before 'suru' is just one sillable, I think that 'Xsuru' is firmly regarded as one word that cannot be separated into Noun and suru. I've been trying to figure out which verbs we can not say with 'o' as in 'X o suru':
> 
> okusuru 臆する(hesitate), shousuru 称する(call), kaisuru (介するto care), (解するunderstand), (会するto meet, to have a meeting [formal]) , yuusuru有する (possess), sassuru (guess, think, assume), sessuru 接する(to touch with something, to get in touch with someone), tassuru 達する(to reach, to arrive)、hassuru発する (to give off, emit, utter), etc.
> 
> All these verbs (including 'aisuru') conjugate just as the same as 'suru', which is one of the two irregular verb.
> 
> Good luck with your study!
> ¡Adios!


----------

